# Aquila Temple



## Ormazd (Dec 20, 2010)

So, just to make sure there's not some mistake here and that there is a connection that I'm just not seeing:

In Shelter from the Storm, Act Two: Tiljann's Quest, the result of the skill challenge seems to be that the heroes discover the sunken temple as described in TE-Seaquen-4: Etinifi.

Later in the Act, however, in the Arson Swarm skill challenge, the Nature skill entry states:

The hero notices tracks and spoor of a swarm
of vermin, probably rats, near the burned area.
Successful use of this skill opens all the other
skills. Subsequent use narrows the swarm’s
location. If this is the eighth success, run
encounter TE-Seaquen-4 immediately.

Does this mean that this is another route the heroes can take to find the same temple, or is this a reference to another Tactical Encounter, or simply an error?

If it does, in fact, lead to the temple, why does it only work if it's the final success in the challenge? Does this also mean that the temple is located beneath the North Harbor district rather than in the ruins themselves?

Finally, one another note, is there any more information about the temple itself? I assume that Etinifi discovered some clues here that helped lead him to Aquiline Heart, and I would love to drop some clues for the last stages of the campaign. Unfortunately, I haven't read the whole thing, yet, so I'm afraid of contradicting myself later. Any thoughts or insight would be appreciated.

Thanks,
O


----------

